# Starting again...



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

With 3 chicks that the mama who lost 2 of hers decided not to take and kept pushing them away and are now in a brooder box. It is 92 degrees here, so the heat lamp is off. It gets into the mid to low 70s at night. They are not only in a brooder, but the brooder is in our insulated garage which means with the doors closed is at least 10 degrees higher than outside. Do y'all think I should still have a lamp on at night? We're going to be gone tomorrow night hopefully only one night. We don't want to leave it on due to fire hazzard...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hard call, Patty. The only way to know if they need it is to go check later in the evening to see if they're crying. But it would have to be late enough that the temps have dropped in the garage. 

Are you using a true heat lamp bulb or incandescent? There's a lot less concern for a fire hazard using the incandescent.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

True heat lamp, red. We just went and got 3 more for a total of 6. If I have to use a brooder, it's going to be worth my time. 3 golden sex link and 3 blk sex link. I found a couple of feather dusters for them to hide under.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you using the bins? It might be OK having six and solid sided bins.

You said tomorrow night, what about the daytime? Will they have natural light?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Not sure what you're calling a bin. The brooder is an appliance box that we put a piece of plastic covered cardboard to help with water and poo and newspaper with pine shavings and covered with a chicken wire frame.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The garage has a window and 2 sky lights. So it's not dark except at night.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is my brooder. It's so hot even with both doors open.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I think you might be able to get away with it for one night since your garage is insulated. They can huddle together perhaps within the feather dusters if they get cold. Make sure they arnt any fans blowing or open windows. You'll want the garage to retain heat. You can put old towels down at the bottom of the garage doors to prevent heat from escaping if you wish. I hope it works out for you and the chicks. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, Dawg. Jim just went get the eggs and will bring the thermometer back so I can see what the temps are inside the brooder in the am. I guess I could put an small upside down box for a "cave" for them to hide under, too.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or you could do like others I've known and take them with you. They would smuggle them into their rooms after check in and take them with them during the day. 

The box works. I was thinking about the plastic bins that so many use but yours is still solid sided so it will retain heat.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I would take them with me, but Jim's have his carotids cleaned out. I don't think the hosp would be too happy!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can't imagine them falling in love with the peeps? 

I'm knocking on the door for that same procedure. Weirdest thing, my overall cholesterol is close to 200, but it's the good stuff that's way the heck up there. The bad is well within normal range.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Your HDL is high? That should be good esp if thr LDL is normal. My cholesterol is 214 the last I had bld work. My HDL needs to be higher to off set the LDL.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Evidently there are different types of plaque, the sticky kind and the not so sticky kind. Even though I have a cholesterol that some people would pay money for I still have arteries that are being constricted by plaque.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Humm.. I think there is one that I have heard about. I need to get a cardiac workup. It's been several years since I had my first one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim put a thermometer on the screen over the brooder and closed the doors. When I checked around an hour or so later , it's 92, no light. I introduced the chicks to thr feather dusters. They seemed to like it and stayed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine are also in the garage and it is 100 here. One corner has a heat lamp, the middle nothing, the other side a fan. During the day they all lay in front of the fan. Mine were panting too


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It got up to 94 here today, so my garage with the doors down is at least 10 degrees more. No fan..I opened the doors for another hour. It 8:40

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

eq, that heat lamp needs to be off with temps that high. Panting is the signal temps are too high.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With those dusters to help them maintain body heat and each other they are probably good. And if they're on the concrete floor the heat radiating up from it should keep them warm too.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think so, too, Robin.














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, it's 73 this morning. No light on all night. 82 in the garage and babies under the feather dusters. They came out at my voice without distress that I could tell. I turned the light on for a second then decided against it because of heat build up in the corner where I have them. I think they'll be fine.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One less thing to worry about. Now you two are good to go and know they are going to be fine.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

thx!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They will be fine..with those temps in the garage and the feather dusters they won't be cold. Don't you love the feather dusters? Every chick I hatched took to them right away.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

